# ein "Lichtblick" für Dich?!



## Nannee (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallöchen Ihr Lieben!

Wir - die Gilde Lichtblick auf dem Server Blackhand (Horde) - suchen neue aktive Mitglieder!

Besonders wert legen wir auf ein harmonisches Zusammenarbeiten. Der Spaß steht bei uns ganz oben! Dennoch möchten wir mit dem neuen Content auch etwas erreichen und möchten zielstrebig im Raid daran arbeiten. 

Lichtblick zeichnet sich durch eine kleine (10 aktive Spieler - Mitglieder knapp 20) Mitgliederzahl aus. Wir sind Stufe 25 und bieten auch den kleineren Mitgliedern von uns die Möglichkeit sich am Gildenleben zu beteiligen.

Wir sind derzeit eine reine PVE-Gilde. Schwerpunkte unserer Gildenaktivität sind derzeit:

- 	Erfolge jeglicher Art 
(Instanzerfolge, Raiderfolge, allgemeine Gildenerfolge usw.)

- 	aktueller Raid 
Raid derzeit montags von 19:00 bis 22:30 Uhr, 
demnächst noch ein zweiter Raidtag

- 	HC-Instanzen 

- 	Szenarien sowie

- 	Herausforderungsmodus (derzeit noch in Probephase).

Wir suchen aus diesem Grund Mitglieder, die sich genau mit diesen Schwerpunkten auseinander setzen möchten. 

Du solltest eine gewisse geistige Reife mitbringen und auch wiperesistent sein, denn wir sind nicht perfekt und versuchen uns Stück für Stück zu verbessern. Meister fallen selten vom Himmel herab 

Ich habe Dein Interesse geweckt? Dann stell Dich doch kurz per Nachricht bei uns vor 
Gerne führen wir danach auch ein TS-Gespräch


----------



## sharthakan (9. Oktober 2012)

Bei welcher Fraktion / auf welchem Realm seid ihr zuhause?


----------



## Nannee (9. Oktober 2012)

Oh entschuldige. Das ist irgendwie untergegangen. Sind auf dem Server Blackhand (Horde). Habs nun auch noch dazu geschrieben


----------



## SkoII (24. Oktober 2012)

edit: Hat sich geklärt


----------

